# 15th Nov "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cambs area)



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone welcome

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *

NormStrm 
genocidalduck
was
TTonyTT
OuTTlaw
Linda


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Norm, sorry cant make this one as i'm off to France for 4 days 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

thebears said:


> Norm, sorry cant make this one as i'm off to France for 4 days 8)


Great top down motoring - assuming you are taking your "steed" 8)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I hope to make this one Norman [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> I hope to make this one Normal [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 8) but not sure who this Normal is :lol: :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

you see, its been so long since we met up I almost forgot your name


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not sure if I can make this one at the moment Norman. Already got 1 meet that week and moving house the week after.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

bump

It's next Wednesday - come on anyone else ?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Looking possible - even if I just drop in for 10mins to say "hi".

According to Autoroute, Royston to Cambridge via the A10 is about 10 miles. Whereabouts is the pub on that stretch... which end is the pub closer to?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry Norm, but I'm going to have to bomb out yet again due to pressures of work.

I will definitely try and make any Xmas outing though.

Have a good one.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Looking possible - even if I just drop in for 10mins to say "hi".
> 
> According to Autoroute, Royston to Cambridge via the A10 is about 10 miles. Whereabouts is the pub on that stretch... which end is the pub closer to?


I would guess it's midway on the left heading from Royston to the M11.

If you look at this link it shows a "*Motel*"well that's it, it is on the A10 so to speak :wink:

Hope you can make it.

Norman


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the map. That helps.

Unless my work phone rings, I should be able to get there.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Sorry Norm, but I'm going to have to bomb out yet again due to pressures of work.
> 
> I will definitely try and make any Xmas outing though.
> 
> ...


Understood, I have posted a Christmas link http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=73333 have requested a menu not received as yet so will check with Dimos on Wed.

Norman


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi norman sorry about the late post, been waiting for it to pop up again, not good with computers. Decorating at the mo so im not sure, If i turn up i turn up is that ok :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi norman sorry about the late post, been waiting for it to pop up again, not good with computers. Decorating at the mo so im not sure, If i turn up i turn up is that ok :?


Get that paint slapped on then head off to the meet whilst it dries :wink:

Hope you can make it.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for arranging the meet - sorry I had to rush - but I did enjoy the drive there & back  It goes around roundabouts very well ...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Thanks for arranging the meet - sorry I had to rush - but I did enjoy the drive there & back  It goes around roundabouts very well ...


Hi Tony

It was great to meet you and the first MK2 to attend a "Kneesworth" meet 8) look forward to seeing it in the daylight sometime.

Also thanks to Nigel and Linda for joining us :wink:

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I always miss the good stuff.

Sorry i couldnt make it Norm...Up to my eyes in paperwork...That hadt to be done for today...However im still sitting here doing it.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> look forward to seeing it in the daylight sometime.


... next time you're passing ...

Although I'm working at the mo (it happens from time to time :wink: ), so PM me before you drop by just to make sure I'm around, and the car is clean ...


----------

